# Acid C-Note Cigar Review - spicy



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I am one of few that actually likes these alot. I get 5 bags of 5 at a time, and smoke em almost every day. They are very spicy with alot of comple...

Read the full review here: Acid C-Note Cigar Review - spicy


----------

